# Hoyt Ignite Cam Timing ??



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

If the top cam is not closing then, to get both stops to hit at the same time you must add twist to the BUSS cable also.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Typically, both cams should close at the same time, but not always.
If the top cam lags, or does not closes when the bottom does, then you need to remove twist from control cable and/or add twist to the buss cable.

I think you removed twist from both, which basically reduces draw length and does not changes timing, to change timing, one cable gets more while the other gets less twist.


----------



## Trifftnix (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks,

but there are no more twists from both cable ich can reduce.

And both stops are away from the cable at full draw.


----------



## gregant (Mar 22, 2014)

Try shortening the string a little (add a few twists).


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Trifftnix said:


> Thanks,
> 
> but there are no more twists from both cable ich can reduce.
> 
> And both stops are away from the cable at full draw.


I guess we are not understanding what you want to say, or you are not reading the replies carefully. Anyway, I would recommend to take the bow to a pro shop.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

the proper way to time the cams. bow should be drawen by a draw board. if the lower or upper peg hits first. than put a twist in that string. if both draw stops are not touching take out equal twist untill they both hit at the same time


----------



## william152016 (Feb 17, 2016)

I also have this proble. I have to bring store to repair.


----------



## Sinister01 (Apr 20, 2009)

william152016 said:


> I also have this proble. I have to bring store to repair.


like yoda you speak......j/k


----------

